# Replacing Helm on 07 Gordon Waterman



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Pics would help tremendously with this thread..


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I would (try to) contact Tom Gordon at the Skiff Shop. He’s hard to get a hold of, but will (eventually) call you back.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Capt. Moose said:


> Pics would help tremendously with this thread..


10-4. I’ll grab a few shots tonight


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

chrisbalgero said:


> I am trying to replace the helm my Gordon but there are not any logos or part numbers visible that I can see, anyone know what types of helms were used?


The one I replaced last year on my Waterman was a Uflex. I have an 06 and Hellsbay service installed a new Seastar last year.


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it Hydraulic? The cylinder at the motor should say Baystar or Seastar on it if it is.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I’m pretty sure Tom used uflex. I had mine painted to match the hull. It’s kept the corrosion off it and looks really nice.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

@TidewateR @IRLyRiser @manny2376 here are some photos. The reason i ask is I noticed what appears to be hydraulic fluid leaking from the bottom of the helm


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like Uflex.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Is that something that is easy to replace if your pretty handy?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

chrisbalgero said:


> Is that something that is easy to replace if your pretty handy?


Yes. But you will need to bleed the steering after installing a new helm. Probably lots of threads on THT.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

If it’s only a small amount I prob wouldn’t worry. From time to time mine will leak a tiny amount.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

IRLyRiser said:


> If it’s only a small amount I prob wouldn’t worry. From time to time mine will leak a tiny amount.


good to know, I may just try to top it off and see if it continues to leak, it is an 07 so it is on the older side.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Hydraulic fluid leaks are the worst. Trust me,I just had about 30gal in the bilge last week. Still cleaning that shit up.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Yatzhee hahha


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Capt. Moose said:


> Hydraulic fluid leaks are the worst. Trust me,I just had about 30gal in the bilge last week. Still cleaning that shit up.
> View attachment 96692


Dang. Thinking that’s not a micro? :O ....Cayo’s new hull? Lol


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Indoman said:


> Dang. Thinking that’s not a micro? :O ....Cayo’s new hull?


No, but we have three on deck sometimes.


----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

Does UFLEX require some sort of proprietary steering fluid like sea star does?


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

chrisbalgero said:


> Does UFLEX require some sort of proprietary steering fluid like sea star does?


I would use a similar fluid for sure. They are delicate systems compared to the rest of the hydro steering world.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

chrisbalgero said:


> Does UFLEX require some sort of proprietary steering fluid like sea star does?


It’s all just mineral oil that they slap a Seastar label on and charge $25 a quart...proprietary 100% mineral oil


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## chrisbalgero (Dec 25, 2013)

beautiful @IRLyRiser


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I stole the idea from Mitch Howell.


----------

